# New owner!!



## JJ75 (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi Ladies,

Very excited to have found this place!! Bought my first TT last week, was in the garage the day after having the relay replaced :roll:

Anyway, just wanted to say hi to everyone and am looking forward to using the powder room.

JJ


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hi JJ,

congratulations on your new TT. What model and colour?


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Hiya JJ, welcome 

Chantelle.
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

Post piccies of the car pleazings


----------

